# P0301 Code, Traction Control Light



## PortlandCruze (Nov 19, 2019)

Hello All,

New member here. I own a 2014 Chevy Cruze LTZ that has the 1.4 turbo engine with approximately 86k miles. Purchased this car two years ago at 38k miles and purchased the extended warranty for the remaining time I pay on the car. I have had no issues until last Thursday. On Thursday I had my check engine light come on and the car had a slight shaking when idling in traffic at around 700 rpm and the traction control light/stabilitrack service light came on. I went to my local o'reillys and purchased a bosch obd 1300 and checked the code.

The code: P0301 Cylinder 1 misfire.
I checked online and found this forum and after watching a couple of youtube videos I decided to first investigate the ignition coil pack. When checking the ignition coil pack, I found some damage at cyclinder 1 and when checking the spark plug also found what appeared to be arc damage. I took an uber to another local auto parts store to purchase new spark plugs and an ignition coil pack.

After installation:
After installation of the new ignition coil pack and spark plugs, I deleted the code and turned the car back on. After driving it around with no issues for 15-20 minutes, the light came back on again. This time I checked the vacuum regulator diaphragm, and with no obvious leaks and with no issues idling I figured it could wait until my next day off to troubleshoot some more and ultimately take it to a dealership if no findings the first four hours.

Driving to work today:
Today while driving to work, around two blocks from my work place I started to experience the engine losing some power and some more intense shaking while idling and then my voltage was ranging from 12.1-14.5 Volts according to the cars measurements. I grabbed my multimeter that I keep around and confirmed I was also getting this reading on there as well. I shut the car off, made sure the engine oil didnt smell like antifreeze, I checked to see if the injectors were operating appropriately and decided that with no new findings I will deal with whatever is happening after my shift.

After work:
After my shift had ended, I got back in my car and turned it on. Only the check engine light was on (Code P0301) and was idling normally. With six blocks to go, the stabilitrack service and traction control light came on, the car started shaking violently. And the voltage continued to rise and fall. This time however, the car struggled to drive and I pulled into my parking spot and shut it off right away as my car reached 11.8 Volts.

After parking:
After parking I popped open the hood and with a flashlight inspected every inch I could of the engine and found engine oil un an unknown part of the intake. Uh oh. I checked the forums again and combined with a youtube video had found out that it is the PCV valve on top of the intake. I will be taking tomorrow off of work and taking it to the local chevy dealership. (Not too far away fortunately)

Tomorrow morning's plan: 1pm EST 10am PST
Before I take the car in tomorrow I also plan on checking the battery label to see how old the battery is, and checking to see if I have the older negative battery terminal wire as well. I would greatly appreciate any troubleshooting feedback, or any wise advice this forum often gives.







Attached is a picture of the PCV oil leak.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Looks like it's the typical PCV valve issue. Do yourself a favor and get the kit and install it yourself (or have a local shop do it) from Cruze Kits (https://cruzekits.com/shop?olsPage=products/gm-14l-turbo-intake-manifold-pcv-fix-kit-v2) and be done with it. the dealer will replace the manifold under the warranty sure but it's just going to fail again.


----------



## Rickyg0672 (May 24, 2018)

Has anyone had any luck with the P301 code and service Stabilitytrak/traction control problem cause my 2016 Cruze LT Limited 1.4 Turbo throws this code everyday and I'm starting to lose my patience with this car??? I've changed spark plugs, coil pack, negative battery cable, and battery (which car is rated for 735 CCA car had GM battery rated 445 CCA) and just dont know what else i should do and dealership gives me absolutely no answers please help!!!!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Did you change the plug boots and springs?

Everyone forgets those 2 items amd those are common culprits as well.


----------



## ralue72 (Dec 27, 2019)

@portland Were you able to rectify the issue(s)? If so, what did you to remedy all issues/codes? Thanks!


----------



## ralue72 (Dec 27, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> Did you change the plug boots and springs?
> 
> Everyone forgets those 2 items amd those are common culprits as well.


@snowwy66 I've seen you mention the plug boots and springs on more than one thread, but I'm confused. Since the ignition coil is one piece, are you referring to something separate from the coil?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

ralue72 said:


> @snowwy66 I've seen you mention the plug boots and springs on more than one thread, but I'm confused. Since the ignition coil is one piece, are you referring to something separate from the coil?


I have no idea how it's setup. I haven't had to worry about it. Don't have that many miles. 

Just keep seeing it mentioned on here. So I throw it out.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

ralue72 said:


> @snowwy66 I've seen you mention the plug boots and springs on more than one thread, but I'm confused. Since the ignition coil is one piece, are you referring to something separate from the coil?


The only coil module I've purchased (so far) came with boots and spring contacts - nothing was re-used from the old one. 

I think checking the boots and springs applies in cases where there's a mis-fire and the coil module is still good, but one of the boots is damaged or the spring is not making good contact with the plug. In those cases, replacement boots or springs can be used at substantially less cost.

I still have the old coil module. I'm sure, someday, I'll pull a piece off it to fix another one 

Doug

.


----------

